# دوائر كهربائية الكترونية ذات طابع مشاريع .. حسب الاختيار



## عبد الستار الجوهري (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الذهاب الى هذه الصفحة من الويب ؛ ثم اختيار المشروع او الدائرة بالضغط على الصورة ؛ سيتم نقلك بعدها الى موقع تفاصيل المشروع او الدائرة ؛ عليك بغلق الصورة في الموقع الجديد حتي يتسنى لك مشاهدة المشروع بكامله.
ارجو الاستفادة منه .
تحياتي 

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...tle&resnum=1&ved=0CCIQsAQwAA&biw=1260&bih=615


----------



## الطابلوج (14 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (20 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر للجميع


----------

